# Ford 3000 lift problem



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok so I had some trouble with my 3 point not wanting to work right it would lift real slow and wouldn't pick up and weight but it did go up and down I found out that my lift cylinder was no good the bolts that hold it up to the plate were stripped out so I changed out the lift cylinder housing I used all my old parts on the cylinder put it all back together and now as soon as I start the tractor the lift arms go up and seems like it's pressuring up like something is hung up only thing I can see is I put something on there wrong but what I'm wondering is what do you guys have any idea what I should check for?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dexter, welcome back to the forum!

First and easiest thing to check is if the position/draft control lever is "up" for lift position control. The down/horizontal position is for draft control (used primarily for plowing). Draft control causes strange hydraulic performance occasionally (the rod attached to the top link may be stuck). 

The most likely culprit, however, is a stuck unloader valve. You will have to pull the lift cover to get to it. Your shop/service manual will detail how to pull and service the unloader valve. 

Look over the lift control valve while you are in there.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

I pulled back apart and the draft control is not hung up but I'm unsure of the unloaded valve and I don't have a service manual on it to look at how it should work is there any info you could send me so I can look up and see how it should be working?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Dexter,

See items #11, 12A, 14, 15 on attached diagram.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Can you resend me the pic a different way I can't open it on my phone


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Click on the attached link. If that doesn't work copy and paste this address in your browser:

http://www.messicks.com/nh/67519?sectionId=21633&diagramId=67519_322912


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok so here is what I found. The unload valve was sticking looked like it got damaged from taking it out I cleaned it up the best I could and got it to slide in and out smooth but I don't know if it is smooth enough also I found that the stainless O rig was broken in half someone told me to just put it back in like that so I did I put it all back together and still the same thing as soon as the tractor starts turning over the arms come up and do not release pressure and still pressuring up. So I know I will need to change that broken ring but would that be the problem all together or would I need to change out the hole unloader valve??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Once you get the plug out, the unloader valve should push out easily from the other end. If you found it was stuck, you have a problem here. You may have a scored cylinder? The valve needs to slide very easily in the cylinder, but still provide an oil tight fit, which is accomplished with the metal ring. If the valve is sticking at any point, that would cause the lift to stick in that position.

One other thing to check is the cam follower pin. Item #42 on the diagram I previously sent you. This pin wears from riding on the cam. Your's may be worn completely off. Check it. If the pin is completely worn off you will lose position control.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Ok took it all back off and and I found that both valve were still sticking some they were catching right on the outside edge I was able to file the lip off to get it to not stick at all the move in and out very smooth now also I had to adjust on the arm for draft control I put it back together still with the broken ring just to see and it works now  but it don't lift anything other then it's self and is slow but it goes up and down so now I'm guessing the broken stainless o ring is what would be causing that!?!? Ok so now I wonder where could I purchase one?????


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your New Holland stealership is the only place I know of to find a replacement ring. If you don't have a dealer nearby, go to the Messick's parts department. 

Did you check the cam follower pin?


----------



## Dexter (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes the cam follower pin is still in place like I said I do have control of the lift arms now the go up and down slowly but don't lift any weight and before they would go up as soon as the tractor would start and would not go down until I would pull test port plug out to relive pressure. I will check my local dealer tomorrow and hopefully that rig is my only problem now


----------

